# Base dried out over the summer. Did I damage it?



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Its visibly dry? Like a white dry crust on it? 

Take your finger nail and scrape it. Did that crust go beneith you finger nail?

That is last years wax.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just clean it off if necessary, wax it, and go.


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

It'll probably be fine, just make sure you wax it before you get back out on the slopes.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

burn it in sacrifice to the snow gods.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

hoqay said:


> Being the idiot that I am, I forgot to put a layer of wax on my board before putting it into storage for the summer. I just took it out now, and the base is very visibly dry.
> 
> Just wondering if I've done any damage to it, or should it be fine as long as I haven't ridden it dry?
> 
> Thanks!


There's a whole slew of arguments about whether a base can even dry out. Just re wax it and you're good to go.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's plastic. I'm no chemist but How can it dry? $5 says it's just wax that dried up.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Brush out base

clean base (preferably hot wax scrape).

Apply a conditioning wax coat. from cheapo warm temp wax to even specially made products for base conditioning such as Swix Base Prep or Dominator Renew

Then apply your choice of wax.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

The base of a board is made of an inert material.

It changed not one iota over the course of the summer.

Toss is on the bench, give it a coat of your finest, scrape, ride, shred, enjoy!!!


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

The only thing that gets dry is the wax, the base will be perfectly fine. Think about it this way, if you were to go buy a 2013 board today do you think the shop waxed it every few months to make sure the base didn't get damaged.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> It's plastic. I'm no chemist but How can it dry? $5 says it's just wax that dried up.


Exactly! It wasn't "wet" in the first place, so it can't "dry". If you're worried, base clean and re-wax. I never wax my boards before the summer, just a quick rewax in the fall and they're good to go.


----------



## hoqay (Jan 22, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> burn it in sacrifice to the snow gods.


Done.

EDIT: Shit, I should have read the rest of the comments first. :laugh:

Thanks for the info everyone! I was clearly overreacting.


----------

